# The consolidated El Principe THread



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Oh YOU BITCHED alright. But of course, this goes to show that there is room for almost everything at CS. Ain't none of it a big deal. But you can't duck that one Garg, haha


Dang Dan, at least I think it's Dan, I haven't talked to you on PM lately, talking smack and all (CRS - OLS)-- How about your two cents in this WWF smack-down. I hearby officially request an OLS review of this little fire cracker. My thoughts -- the best smoke I ever smoked, but there was only one ever that good. It started me chasing... A good smoke with box to box inconsistancies IMHO.

Search for principe and get 135 hits in the "Reviews/Habanos" or "Habanos Only Lounge" threads

dvickery-06/16/01
IHT 01/29/04
Dadof3Ill-01/28/05
Da Klugs-02/05/05
galaga-01/09/05
DUnderLLG-07/03/05
TxDog-10/30/05
WilliGT-12/05/05
tecnorobo-04/15/06
tristan-07/27/06
akatora-08/29/06
volfan-10/03/06
Gargamel-01/23/06
bassrocker-01/21/07

Any body else on this list want to chime in? 

(Ya, I know, I'm just a post 'Ho', but it wasn't going to be seen at the end of Gargamel's thread....)


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

:r :r - Nice


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

This is most excellent!!! :r


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

o


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Gargamel said:


> o


Dang man - I expected more BITCHING - :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

If I start another thread on these, will you edit your post to include a link to mine Rick?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I think I'm going to have to smoke one of these tonight just to post a new review. I hate being left out.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

croatan said:


> I think I'm going to have to smoke one of these tonight just to post a new review. I hate being left out.


Me too James, we can have "dueling threads"! :r


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Me too James, we can have "dueling threads"! :r


Sounds like fun. I bet yours will win, though, Tom. You have all those banterers as seconds. And the only thing I hate worse than being left out is not winning if I'm in.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I think there should be a law, that the next El Principe review, within the next 3 months, must be done in Limerick, Cinquain, Haiku, Diamante, or some other form of poetry. 

Oh wait...come to think of it, it's already been done in Haiku.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> Dang man - I expected more BITCHING - :r


Hmmm, well here goes.....Wahhhhh! I don't have a thread of my own, just cuz I never smoked one!!! 
Hmmm, too much huh?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I think I'll start a new thread.
Subject? A review of THIS thread.

:hn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

croatan said:


> Sounds like fun. I bet yours will win, though, Tom. You have all those banterers as seconds. And the only thing I hate worse than being left out is not winning if I'm in.


:r :r :r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i've never had one (mooch attempt)


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

croatan said:


> I think I'm going to have to smoke one of these tonight just to post a new review. I hate being left out.


me too - but just to make it unique maybe i'll do an '01 to '05 comparison


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> I think there should be a law, that the next El Principe review, within the next 3 months, must be done in Limerick, Cinquain, Haiku, Diamante, or some other form of poetry.
> 
> Oh wait...come to think of it, it's already been done in Haiku.


_hopeful preparations
waves roll over the imagination like smoke
future unknowable_

I have just received an 06 from Corona Gigante and I will review it as soon as the muse allows! Get ready:r


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

Whats the deal with this Gargamel Guy.

Mike


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

IHT said:


> i've never had one (mooch attempt)


I just ordered a box of the '01s Greg, I'll send you one when it arrives. 

Ya mooch!! :r


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Just because of all you lousy slope pushers... I placed an order for a box. You guys suck!  

(of course not really, but in this day and age of not taking responsibility for one's own actions, I thought I would blame someone else:c )


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> i've never had one (mooch attempt)


You, sir, are a LIAR and a mooch
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=70529&postcount=2

Never trust a bald guy.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

pnoon said:


> You, sir, are a LIAR and a mooch
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=70529&postcount=2
> 
> Never trust a bald guy.


Oh Man - Busted :gn


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

pnoon said:


> You, sir, are a LIAR and a mooch
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=70529&postcount=2


if he had really had one, wouldn't he have started his own thread about it?
i think he was lying in the old post, not the new one...
:r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> Any body else on this list want to chime in?
> 
> (Ya, I know, I'm just a post 'Ho', but it wasn't going to be seen at the end of Gargamel's thread....)


Ask not for whom the bell tolls...

The bell tolls for thee.

They all seem to link to the same thread. What's the big deal?

:r


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Ask not for whom the bell tolls...
> 
> The bell tolls for thee.


No man is an island, entire of itself;
Every man is a piece of the continent, a part of the main.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I have not smoked one in months, but it was one of the first reviews I ever did. Hell, it's one of the first havanas I ever bought. Decades before I was given a collection by a dying friend, but when the net started up, I bought my own, starting with this one and a box of BCJ. Hell, I was ordering from Canada, so I could barely afford that! It reminds me of when I tried to go up to 16MB of RAM way back when and it cost me over 700 bucks. I think those two boxes cost me the same with shipping. But I remember then thinking that this was one of the best I had tried. It's the unique tastes that I got, caramel does indeed come to mind, as did custard and white pepper. But since then, at least 6 years ago, I have always stocked up about 3 boxes a year. I now have 2 03 boxes, 3 04 boxes and I almost ordered another three last month..................................and then the letters started going out. 
:hn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

if nobody caught the fact that my first post in this thread was a joke, you must have not read the first topic thoroughly enough.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

IHT said:


> if nobody caught the fact that my first post in this thread was a joke, you must have not read the first topic thoroughly enough.


I was about to ship'em.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Gargamel said:


> I was about to ship'em.


I'll take em if he dont want em - :r


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Wasn't this a book by Niccolo Machiavelli?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> I have not smoked one in months, but it was one of the first reviews I ever did. Hell, it's one of the first havanas I ever bought. Decades before I was given a collection by a dying friend, but when the net started up, I bought my own, starting with this one and a box of BCJ. Hell, I was ordering from Canada, so I could barely afford that! It reminds me of when I tried to go up to 16MB of RAM way back when and it cost me over 700 bucks. I think those two boxes cost me the same with shipping. But I remember then thinking that this was one of the best I had tried. It's the unique tastes that I got, caramel does indeed come to mind, as did custard and white pepper. But since then, at least 6 years ago, I have always stocked up about 3 boxes a year. I now have 2 03 boxes, 3 04 boxes and I almost ordered another three last month..................................and then the letters started going out.
> :hn


"........How about your two cents in this WWF smack-down. I hearby officially request an OLS review of this little fire cracker....." Please?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

So what's the big deal... it's just a cigar, not like it's one of those rare glass top cohibas I hear about all the time... :ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> if nobody caught the fact that my first post in this thread was a joke, you must have not read the first topic thoroughly enough.


Ya think?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Gargamel said:


> I was about to ship'em.


too funny. you bombed me enough the first time a couple years ago.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Can someone teach me how to find these old threads?

 _I have never had a search engine before, but sure would like to try one..._


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> _I have never had a search engine before, but sure would like to try one..._


you want a six cylinder or eight


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> you want a six cylinder or eight


_I gotta go with a twelve banger..._


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> _I gotta go with a twelve banger..._


Jaguar doesn't make a search engine


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Jaguar doesn't make a search engine


_Damn it, Jim! No wonder I can't find anything..._


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

IHT said:


> if nobody caught the fact that my first post in this thread was a joke, you must have not read the first topic thoroughly enough.


I knew it was tongue in cheek....I was just looking for an opportunity to send you a cigar.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Just had my first one of these last night. Looks to me like they deserve the hype they're getting. Very smooth, but somewhat muted in the middle. I think just a little more acclamation time is necessary. These were the much lauded 01s that just recently turned up.:ss


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Hmmm, I'll bet this is a diabolical plot to get Botl's and Sotl's to purchase and smoke these El Principes. Well I see through yer scheme and am not gonna give in! You may do what you will to me but, I shall resist. :ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

donp said:


> Hmmm, I'll bet this is a diabolical plot to get Botl's and Sotl's to purchase and smoke these El Principes. Well I see through yer scheme and am not gonna give in! You may do what you will to me but, I shall resist. :ss


Very well. As my father often says...more rice for the rest of us Chinese!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

donp said:


> Hmmm, I'll bet this is a diabolical plot to get Botl's and Sotl's to purchase and smoke these El Principes. Well I see through yer scheme and am not gonna give in! You may do what you will to me but, I shall resist. :ss


He's lyin'...:r


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I couldn't resist. So I ordered two boxes so I can make up my mind about them.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

They're worth it!! If you can get the 01's given the great prices..you can't go wrong with these babies.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

whiteboard said:


> Very well. As my father often says...more rice for the rest of us Chinese!


:r :r :r


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I just ordered a box of '01's - I'll do a new review - :r


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

IHT said:


> if nobody caught the fact that my first post in this thread was a joke, you must have not read the first topic thoroughly enough.


:r I figured if YOU really wanted one you would have taken it from me at So Cal ..

Rob


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Dang Rick all this :BS about El Principes has got me wanting to smoke one again 
Maybe next S.H.I.T herf I'll swipe one a yours


----------

